# Tennisstars in action-10x



## maierchen (8 Apr. 2008)

*So hier hab ich mal ein wenig Tennis action,mit so Mädels wie Martina Hingis, Monika Seles,Jana Dockic,Justin Henin, Gabriela Sabatini Miss Hantuchova,Mary Piece*
:laola2::laola2::laola2:



























Tennis kann nämlich so schön sein!
viel Spass!


----------



## DerVinsi (9 Apr. 2008)

Heiße Schnappschüsse! Thx for Posting


----------



## lederrock (9 Apr. 2008)

klasse bilder danke für's posten


----------



## strike300 (9 Apr. 2008)

mit eingen von denen möcht ich auch mal tennis (?) spielen


----------



## joma1254 (31 Aug. 2011)

Gabi Sabatini, die ewige Rivalin von Steffi Graf ist tempramentvoll und schön.


----------



## Gerd23 (6 Jan. 2012)

schöne bilder, mein dank dafür


----------



## neman64 (6 Jan. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## Ragdoll (7 Jan. 2012)

Danke für die pics


----------



## Mike150486 (9 Feb. 2012)

Dankööö


----------



## SACHA (24 Feb. 2012)

Danke für diesen beitrag
suuuuuuuper heissssss::


----------

